# Uchiha Madara....the Third MS user



## Seon (Jun 3, 2006)

finally we found out who Itachi was talking about this entire time, Uchiha Madara, it's got to be that he's or she's the last uchiha with the MS my reasoning behind this is because she/he is the only Uchiha that the Kyubi knows,also since the Kyubi knows the clans sharingan and knows the cursed chakra I would assue that the uchiha that the kyubi knew had to be an Uchiha with great power and a type of sharingan... your thoughts


----------



## d.Lughie (Jun 3, 2006)

I thought by the third MS user.. it means alive user? no?
I don't mean to state that Uchiha Madara is dead, but his name was never mentioned before and all.. and it was stated that all Uchihas has been eliminated.. and suddenly this one is alive.. and only Kyuubi knew it.. its so strange.. 
hmm.. who actually mentioned that there is a third MS user?


----------



## Mr. Slick (Jun 3, 2006)

how do u know that?
all we know for *sure* is that madara exists somewhere in the uchiha past and had more cursed chakra that kyubi itself (more *Cursed* not stronger)


----------



## AmiChi (Jun 3, 2006)

If you ask me, Uchiha Madara is already dead and therefore not the 3rd MS user Itachi was refering to. Also the fact that kyuubi knows him leads me to the presumption that he probably lived a long time ago, because kyuubi is a very old demon after all. Fact is that kyuubi faced Madara at some point, otherwise I think he wouldn't know about him and that his chakra was more cursed than his own.


----------



## Neji (Jun 3, 2006)

every new person mentioned has to be the AL or 3rd MS user, well this does make a little more sense


----------



## az0r (Jun 3, 2006)

lol i dun think uchiha madara is the the 3rd ms user but i think the was the mysterious statue from the VotE


----------



## SaLeX (Jun 3, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> every new person mentioned has to be the AL or 3rd MS user, well this does make a little more sense



you have to admit that an extremely powerful uchiha with more cursed chakra then an evil demon is a very good candidate for the 3rd MS user who wrote the scrolls


----------



## jetzky (Jun 3, 2006)

i like to think uchiha madara was still alive but in the translation of the text the nine tails states

"Like the former uchiha madara"

so either he's dead, or everyone thinks he's dead and he's gone and run off hiding in seclusion from the rest of the world.


----------



## ~Bankai11~ (Jun 3, 2006)

Cursed_Seal3172 said:
			
		

> lol i dun think uchiha madara is the the 3rd ms user but i think the was the mysterious statue from the VotE



someone fill me in wat does VotE mean


----------



## Sasori (Jun 3, 2006)

SaLeX said:
			
		

> you have to admit that an extremely powerful uchiha with more cursed chakra then an evil demon is a very good candidate for the 3rd MS user who wrote the scrolls



He is a verii good candidate for the first MS user, and who wrote the scrolls, knowing the true _purpose_ of the Sharingan.

However, it is debatable he is the 3rd MS user that Itachi refers to because in the translation (309), it can be interpreted as Uchiha Madara is dead.

However, it is also debatable that the 3rd MS user that Itachi refers to may alreadii be dead, as the translation can be interpreted as "there will be" meaning, including the past.

[edit] I also believe that Madara is the VotE opponent

note: *V*alley *o*f *t*he *E*nd - Naruto X Sasuke battle b4 timeskip.


----------



## Seon (Jun 3, 2006)

well....they're must be a reason why the akatsuki leader wants the kyuubi to himself other than just power ya know? I mean if he WAS the Uchiha Madara which would only make sense because of his eyes, then why would he want to have the kyuubi other than the first reason?

I believe this could make sense, because it seems Itachi knows the other mangekyou user, Itachi knows all the members of Akatsuki as well so therefore one of them could have Sharingan other than itachi. I hope not though since it would be a real drag


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2006)

1.) Should be in Telegrams.

2.) There's at least one large thread centered around the discussion Madara, and whether or not he's the 3rd Mangekyou Sharingan user in the Telegrams already.


I'd like to move it, but the forum is glitching out again.


----------



## Dariusd (Jun 3, 2006)

We have no idea what timeline Uchiha Madara is, besides that he seems to be a powerful Uchiha to be commented on by the kyubi.  He may have been the first MS user, Uchiha, or whatever.  From what Kisame said, it seems a 3rd MS user or at least someone with the Sharingan other than Itachi would be a rare sight wouldn't it?  Kisame would have at least commented he has eyes like yours and XXXXX, when he saw Sasuke, and was also amazed at Kakashi's eye.  Unless of course that's some plot hole, like Orochimaru being the 8 tails biju and not having anyone reference it at all.


----------

